# Light Tent



## Jmhoff10500 (May 9, 2010)

I haven't had any good luck with lighting in my DIY tents so i am looking to buy one... Are there any lightning kits that you would suggest? what do you think of these:

http://www.buy.com/prod/new-24-stud...q/listingid/46869563/loc/66357/211496145.html

http://www.shipsinaday.com/product.idc?SID=4&P=84&C=32

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E6W24W?tag=nenga15-20

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Concepts-Ps-101-Portable-Lighting/dp/B000FBF400/ref=pd_cp_p_3

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Table-Photo-Studio-Light/dp/B001MYGCVY/ref=pd_cp_p_2

http://www.amazon.com/PBL-PHOTO-STUDIO-COMPLETE-STANDS/dp/B001B8G4R8/ref=pd_cp_p_1

Thanks!!!


----------



## darrin1200 (May 9, 2010)

Here is a picture and a link to the kit I bought at Henry's photo. I got it for $99. If you go into the store, sometimes they can work a deal.

http://www.henrys.ca/12901-OPTEX-PHOTO-STUDIO-KIT-OSLKIT.aspx

So far I am happy with it. I am by no means a photographer, but I believe it has helped my pictures.

Darrin


----------



## Stango (May 9, 2010)

One more to consider..... I know nothing about it just pretty cheap and on sale and portable


http://www.meritline.com/one-shot-photo-studio---p-25410.aspx


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (May 9, 2010)

That looks like a nice one but it seems that that store is only located in the NE so id have to order it off the website for 140... 



darrin1200 said:


> Here is a picture and a link to the kit I bought at Henry's photo. I got it for $99. If you go into the store, sometimes they can work a deal.
> 
> http://www.henrys.ca/12901-OPTEX-PHOTO-STUDIO-KIT-OSLKIT.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (May 9, 2010)

Do you own one of these? i like how portable it folds up but how well does the lighting diffusers and smaller lights work out?



Stango said:


> One more to consider..... I know nothing about it just pretty cheap and on sale and portable
> 
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/one-shot-photo-studio---p-25410.aspx


----------



## glycerine (May 10, 2010)

I think you should continue working with your diy tent and progress your photography skills.  Any that you buy will probably be very similar to what you have built yourself.  When you say you haven't had any luck, what do you mean.  I think you should work on lighting techniques before making a purchase.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (May 10, 2010)

I don't have a lot of time or the right materials. The biggest things are that the lights are small, and of the right "heat" for photography. Right now i use florescent lights and they dont give off the light i want, and anything i buy is portable so that i don't have to carry around a 2 foot square box and 3 desk top lamps anywhere i want to take pictures...



glycerine said:


> I think you should continue working with your diy tent and progress your photography skills.  Any that you buy will probably be very similar to what you have built yourself.  When you say you haven't had any luck, what do you mean.  I think you should work on lighting techniques before making a purchase.


----------



## mredburn (May 10, 2010)

Here is another http://cgi.ebay.com/16-40cm-Photo-S...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414f632f4a

If you check ebay under light tent in the photography catagories you should find somthing that fits what you want.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! I have been browsing a bit on there!



mredburn said:


> Here is another http://cgi.ebay.com/16-40cm-Photo-S...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414f632f4a
> 
> If you check ebay under light tent in the photography catagories you should find somthing that fits what you want.


----------

